# Help ! VA Beach



## Rpeterson (Mar 27, 2006)

I just received a letter today, March 27, regarding a timeshare that we own at the Atrium in Virginia Beach, VA, They charging us an Assesment fee of over $ 1,400.00 because they decided to refurbish the units.  They require payment by July and charge a interest if it is paid off in quarters. Do I have any recourse to their actions ? Any help would be appreciated. Thank You, Ray P.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 27, 2006)

You probably have no recourse. The legal documents (bylaws, program rules, etc.) will tell you what limitations, if any, exist with respect to special assessments at your resort.

Unfortunately, what has likely happened is that your resort charged annual maintenance fees ("MFs") for years that were too low and didn't add enough to the replacement reserves. So now you and the other owners get stuck for the makeup in fees. If you have owned your timeshare for many years, it's money you would have paid already if the resort had managed MFs appropriately. If you are a new owner, it's tough luck that you got caught in the refurbishing.


----------



## cluemeister (Mar 27, 2006)

*Bylaws*

I don't think you have recourse.  Sounds like the board and/or owners approved the refurbishing under the bylaws.  Were you asked to vote on this upgrade?


----------



## lscott (Mar 28, 2006)

*it's happening elsewhere*

We are billed $1,300 for our 2BR unit in Florida for a long-needed modernization, payable in full or in installments with interest.  They warned us that it was coming and the explanation seems reasonable.  Maint fees are high but have been spent on other repairs and maintenance.  Guess we will pay; nobody would want to buy at present with this assessment pending.   Should be able to sell at higher price when work is done??


----------



## Giselherr (Mar 28, 2006)

*Don't feel too bad.....*



			
				raymodnp said:
			
		

> I just received a letter today, March 27, regarding a timeshare that we own at the Atrium in Virginia Beach, VA, They charging us an Assesment fee of over $ 1,400.00 because they decided to refurbish the units.  They require payment by July and charge a interest if it is paid off in quarters. Do I have any recourse to their actions ? Any help would be appreciated. Thank You, Ray P.



We own at Ocean Key and just got a notice of a 700+ dollar special assessment, we never had any word that such was in the offing & in fact, we were told last year that our unit was being refurbished at that time.  (read my review dated of the resort).  To cap it off, they are gonna start the "refurbishment" on the top floors and work down, with the result that our floor won't be refurbished until 2010!!!!!

Did you get any kind of schedule?


----------



## tjderf (Mar 29, 2006)

I got one also for the Atrium, mine won't be completed until 2008.


----------



## Giselherr (Mar 29, 2006)

*You guys that are "guests"*

really ought to invest the $15 to join TUG.  It's well worth the money, and an even better deal is to join for three years for 25.00


----------



## madherb (Mar 29, 2006)

I experienced a similar large assessment at Sunburst.  I wonder if there is any commonality of management companies.  Ours is VRI.


----------



## tjderf (Mar 29, 2006)

I did join TUG several months ago, it there something I need to do to change my "guest" status?


----------



## geekette (Mar 29, 2006)

Now I feel "lucky" to have only gotten a $300 SA, payable in 2 installments, no interest.  Yep, lucky me!


----------



## Spence (Mar 29, 2006)

tjderf said:
			
		

> I did join TUG several months ago, it there something I need to do to change my "guest" status?


Yes, you and geekette need to follow the instructions here.


----------



## tjderf (Mar 29, 2006)

Did it, thanks.


----------



## Rpeterson (Mar 29, 2006)

tjderf said:
			
		

> Did it, thanks.



We were not told of any considered improvements or asked for our opinion.
Whe we received our fee notice were not given a schedule of completion either, this is at the Atrium in VA beach . By the way I am going to join TUG, I have been impressed with TUG since I first started using it a couple of years ago. Thank's for all the input .


----------



## tjderf (Mar 31, 2006)

raymodnp said:
			
		

> We were not told of any considered improvements or asked for our opinion.
> Whe we received our fee notice were not given a schedule of completion either, this is at the Atrium in VA beach . By the way I am going to join TUG, I have been impressed with TUG since I first started using it a couple of years ago. Thank's for all the input .



I also was never asked what I thought about the improvements. I probably got the same letter you did, stating that I would owe 700+ dollars because I own at the Atrium. The dates were on the enclosures page.
10/07 - 3/08 - Building exterior and all unit windows, building HVAC and boiler equipment, Lobby and pool area renovations
10/08 - 3/09 - Unit renovations and alarm upgrade 5th and 6th floors
10/09 - 3/10 - Unit renovations and alarm upgrade 3rd and 4th floors
10/10 - 3/11 - Unit renovations and alarm upgrade 1st and 2nd floors

They also had a meeting schedule, but since this seems like a done deal I'm not sure what that is for.


----------



## Giselherr (Apr 2, 2006)

*Yeah, the meeting*

meeting schedule is just to tell you the plan, not to get input.  It's interesting that at both Ocean Key and Atrium (Ocean Sands hasn't reported in yet) the renovations are starting at the top floors and going down.  I'd like to hear the reason for that. (I suspect that there's a lot of corporate owned units up on the upper floors that get rented out during the real "red" season and thus generate income for VSA -- I've had a constant search for VA beach TSs on eBay for years and have yet to see a TS above the 7th floor for sale.)


----------



## Giselherr (Apr 3, 2006)

*I'm gonna be in Williamsburg*

over the 11th of April, perhaps I'll torture myself and go to that meeting scheduled for that evening.


----------



## Giselherr (Apr 4, 2006)

*Oops!!!*

Just found out, I have a previous engagement for that evening....Guess I'll havta wait for the meeting in Alexandria at end of April.


----------



## tjderf (Apr 4, 2006)

Giselherr said:
			
		

> Just found out, I have a previous engagement for that evening....Guess I'll havta wait for the meeting in Alexandria at end of April.


No meetings very close to where I live, if you attend the one at the end of April, let me know if anything interesting  comes out of it.


----------



## Giselherr (Apr 4, 2006)

*Where in Maryland are U?*



			
				tjderf said:
			
		

> No meetings very close to where I live, if you attend the one at the end of April, let me know if anything interesting  comes out of it.



I'm not too far from Alexandria (about 1 1/2 hour drive). 



> (I suspect that there's a lot of corporate owned units up on the upper floors that get rented out during the real "red" season and thus generate income for VSA -- I've had a constant search for VA beach TSs on eBay for years and have yet to see a TS above the 7th floor for sale.)



Strangely enough, a 9th floor unit just today showed up listed on eBay - this listing makes no mention of a special assessment.


----------



## Rpeterson (Apr 5, 2006)

*help va beach*

I am going to try and go to the one in Alexandria too, I live in Taneytown, MD and i'd guess about 1 1/2 hour drive too, I hope it's informative.


----------



## Giselherr (Apr 6, 2006)

Have you tried contacting VSA at that contact number in the letter? & BTW there is a 
TS at Ocean Key up for sale on eBay and the seller insists that he was told by the resort that "there is no special assessment".


----------



## tjderf (Apr 7, 2006)

I just looked at mapquest, I'm not as far from Alexandria as I thought. A little over 1.5 hours, I'm near Hagerstown. Hopefully 270/495 would not be busy as it is a Saturday.


----------



## Giselherr (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, but don't forget that (at least the letter I got said so) we have to RSVP ASAP for the meeting (to bhill@vsaresorts.com).  
BTW there is another Ocean Key just listed on eBay that makes NO mention of the 
special assessment.


----------



## Rpeterson (Apr 11, 2006)

I must have missed the part about RSVP  to VSA , I will plan on registering to go, on the chance I can, any info i get will be shared. Ray P.


----------

